# France - Spain - Aires



## jurrasicspark (Dec 18, 2008)

hi does anybody have a route via aires, calais to benicarlo spain without tolls booked on train from 16/12/2010 any help would be appriecated thanks jurrasic


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi,
The aires in Spain are thin on the ground in my experience anywhere near the coast so use the aire at Le Boulou (N 42,31,38.2. E 002,50,15.9.) as your last aire in France it is a few miles from La Jonquera (N11) border crossing and then drive straight to your site in one day.
The French aires are plentiful so a book will help.
If you want aires in Spain I have turned of the N11 after Girona onto C25 to Vic, Manresa (just before Manresa is Navarcles N 41,45,23.8 E 001,54,29.4 a nice little aire, electric if you phone the local police the number is on the plug in box) onto Lleida (autovia) then down the C12 to Tortosa and you are back on the N340 to Benicarlo. On the C12 you pass through Asco the aire is in town on your right passing towards the coast it is opposite the Nuclear power station which is on the left of the C12. A large aire which is lit up at night similar to a football pitch.

That route climbs into the hills so may be best avoided if snow about also it will add miles onto your journey.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: france -spain aires*



jurrasicspark said:


> hi does anybody have a route via aires, calais to benicarlo spain without tolls booked on train from 16/12/2010 any help would be appriecated thanks jurrasic


Considering your going in December and being cautious with the weather, here is my suggestion and the way I would do it,,

Calais - Rouen - Evereux - Dreux - Chartres - N10 down to Chateaudun - Blois - Chateauroux - Free A20 motorway to south of Brive jn 53 - Old N road to Cahors - Montauban - Toulouse - Carcassone - Narbonne - into Spain at La Jonquera then follow the coast road down, N11,A2,A7 etc.

If you look at the campsite database there are several stopovers already listed along this route.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Or if the weather is not looking too bad try following the route I took down the Spain this year detailed in the first 5 days of my blog >here< The climb up to to the Somport Tunnel is the only tricky bit but should be no problem unless there is heavy snow.

peedee


----------



## jurrasicspark (Dec 18, 2008)

*france spain touring*

thank you for your replies i will be trying out tonkas route, cannot trust the weather,went via bordeaux last year not a good idea


----------

